# Getting frustrated with levels



## Laura22 (Dec 8, 2010)

I've not had anything lower than 10.6 today and it's really upsetting me. Just tested a few minutes ago and I am at 14!

I'm seeing my D doctors tomorrow after my scan but I'd like to be able to prove to them I CAN control my levels.

So annoyed


----------



## shirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Sorry Laura, can't help you with this, just want to say hope all goes well with scan and docs tomorrow,

take care

Shirl


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Dec 8, 2010)

Have u been doing corrections laura? how far along are you again?xx


----------



## rachelha (Dec 8, 2010)

Laura,  try not to feel bad, controlling blood sugars whilst pregnant is v difficult.  What was your last ha1c?  Will you be getting another one done tomorrow?  

Hope the can goes well.


----------

